

Startup Analytics: Why and How We Use Mixpanel - halfimmortal
http://blog.hubstaff.com/mixpanel-startup-analytics/

======
dnevogt12
Mixpanel has helped us a lot, but not totally happy... Kiss seemed to have
some things that Mixpanel doesn't and I still feel like Mixpanel doesn't
provide 100% visibility into what's going on.

------
chocksy
When i make new web apps i usually suggest we use mixpanel for tracking
events. It seems cleaner than using google analytic events even though in the
past 2 projects i built we used the later.

I also used kiss in the past.

~~~
jaredbrown
I agree that it seems cleaner. Ultimately what I want is a clear funnel
segmented by referral sources.

------
JrobertsHstaff
Before I read this I wasn't entirely clear on the benefits of using mixpanel -
I'm definitely going to look into using this in my own businesses and
projects.

------
slickwilli
Mixpanel absolutely blew up our mailbox when we decided to check them out... I
get following up but damn.

~~~
halfimmortal
Haha same here! I agree, Mixpanel should change a new user's default
notification settings. But I think outside of that, it's a pretty neat tool.

